

In Germany, Uproar Over a Doctoral Thesis - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/15/books/merkels-possible-successor-resigns-in-plagiarism-scandal.html?src=me&ref=homepage

======
narkee
I wonder if his supporters would be so enthusiastic if they found out their
family doctors had cheated to pass their medical exams.

Credentials matter. That's why we require people have them. So we can be
certain (within reason) that they possess the capabilities their degrees
imply. In the case of a politician, the degree could signify a level of
critical thinking, diligence, and knowledge. The only thing plagiarism tells
us is that he is a liar, and a cheater.

Wait a second, he has the perfect credentials for politics...

------
puredemo
What a boring national controversy.

